# The Bullies among us



## REDDOG309 (Dec 15, 2013)

Who could they be? They are easy to spot, They're the ones with the bloated heads, changing posts, banning members in AG. What is this board coming to? It's their sandbox and we can only play in it as long as we stroke them and make them feel important. SMH........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 15, 2013)

Anything Goes
WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## sneedham (Dec 15, 2013)

Bring it!!!!...Or you could say "Dig Bitch".......lmao


----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2013)

are you crying?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

please stop..you are making our sandbox wet


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 15, 2013)

you got your 4 followers............


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

holy shit

dude you barely post

you only do complaining about a poll

you dont lift

wtf are you doing here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> you got your 4 followers............


do you really think 50 people post in ag?
you were voted for to spite me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 15, 2013)

fuck you fatboy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> fuck you fatboy


you are softer than me with waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less muscle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

here i will help


you have an bicep smaller than your elbow


----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2013)

*tries to figure out how to rub in mod status on asf, like it compares to being imf ag mod*


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> you got your 4 followers............




lmao you bitter queen..i only joined forum three months before this so called poll...the people who do voted for you where some questionable ''new'' accounts and the ones who hated kos...btw how did you did in the next two mod polls,where dj won and later bigmoe?..bwhahahahaha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

dont shatter his reality


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

haha i have never seen anything like this..60year old so obsessed over meaningless inet title..like wow


----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2013)

I think REDDOG is having a bad hair day because the EAGLES dropped an important game........ me thinks!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

she's been having a ''bad day'' for the last year now..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

truth hurts


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

bitches choice..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bitches choice..




I voted?!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 15, 2013)

Here we go again.... Girls! Girls! You're all pretty!!!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 15, 2013)

We love you all just the same


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I voted?!



landslide..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2013)

I must've been on a bender...was their anything fun I missed?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 15, 2013)

nah,just usual..lots of tears


----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2013)

oh ok, as long as it was nothing fun


----------



## cube789 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Who could they be? They are easy to spot, They're the ones with the bloated heads, changing posts, banning members in AG. What is this board coming to? It's their sandbox and we can only play in it as long as we stroke them and make them feel important. SMH........



Feeble and pathetic .... Stfu already


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> holy shit
> 
> dude you barely post
> 
> ...



good boy KOS maybe you let them hit you in the ass and they give you some expired peasant gears....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

lolol..sorry expired peasant gears is hilarious to me for some reason


----------



## independent (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> good boy KOS maybe you let them hit you in the ass and they give you some expired peasant gears....



Free gear. Yum.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lolol..sorry expired peasant gears is hilarious to me for some reason



you don't need to apologize because you think something I said was funny, "they" won't edit your post......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

lol...at anyone controlling me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...at anyone controlling me



I thought your head was big because you are fat, now I realize it's from your ego....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

what is with you and all this conspiracy theory crap

and where do you get off talking about someone elses body?

you are one of a few that areprobly in worse shape than azza


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

azza still rents space in your head.....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> I thought your head was big because you are fat, now I realize it's from your ego....




this is troo, my posts haven't been edited for months. I guess I sucked the right cock.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> azza still rents space in your head.....




nice try grandpa....hes just someone in better
physical shape  than you off the top of my head


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this is troo, my posts haven't been edited for months. I guess I sucked the right cock.



That's what its all about round here, sucking the right cock......


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

why have you been sucking the wrong cock then?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this is troo, my posts haven't been edited for months. I guess I sucked the right cock.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nice try grandpa....hes just someone in better
> physical shape  than you off the top of my head



At least I know what I see in the mirra, I'm not delusional as some appear to be....


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2013)

lol mondays are always good for a few laughs....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

if guys  spnt ass mutch time as u do tlking shit, u mite all loke beterr


----------



## independent (Dec 16, 2013)

I need my cock sucked. Sheri?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

Dj signed a "no passing sheriv around the DRSE contract" sorry Moe


----------



## charley (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Dj signed a "no passing sheriv around the DRSE contract" sorry Moe



was it notorized with witnesses.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> At least I know what I see in the mirra, I'm not delusional as some appear to be....


so...skinny fat old man...instead of repeating the same things over and over...prove something....link it up...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

dude thats an old photo in bad light with the wrong filter on my camera.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

you bein a good house nigga, master repping you real good, I'm sure.......


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

reddog309 said:


> was it notorized with witnesses.......




fuck!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^^roflmao


----------



## cube789 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Dj signed a "no passing sheriv around the DRSE contract" sorry Moe



i haven't been initiated. how about a pity fuck? or a tearful BJ?


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> dude thats an old photo in bad light with the wrong filter on my camera.....



OK, this wins the interwebs today.  If lighting and a camera filter can affect the appearance of the size of you biceps you have got much bigger problems then worrying about who the mods are.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 16, 2013)

lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Dj signed a "no passing sheriv around the DRSE contract" sorry Moe



That contract is null and void under DRSE bylaw 25.1.2 "nudez, cawks, and other sassy material"


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

GDI I KNEW I was being tricked


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> GDI I KNEW I was being tricked



so is that a "yes", or a "i'm playing hard to get"


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> OK, this wins the interwebs today.  If lighting and a camera filter can affect the appearance of the size of you biceps you have got much bigger problems then worrying about who the mods are.



I guess I set myself up for that one quite nicely for you, but at least there is some sort of pics of me for the fat fuck to post unlike his idol......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

sil post funny photos
funny threads
he post diet info
he lifts


you whine and cry

YOU<SIL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

He says he does

if he has lied and posted fake pics he is the worst troll of all


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You sure about that?


He probably lifts just as much as KOS does.....lets just hope SIL actually looks like he does


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

dude your a fucking asshole, you have temper tantrums about who don't post pics, but every time someone does and then gets on your idols bad side his head is doing the hula, grass skirt and all. so blame him for not getting your wank bank filled. and fatboy I'm twice as old as you and break down half as often and spend as much time inside a gym as you do.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

no he doesnt....every now and then he gets psyched up somehow and puts in some time

consistency is key and he has none...go thru his "workout" log

on an off again....mostly off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> dude your a fucking asshole, you have temper tantrums about who don't post pics, but every time someone does and then gets on your idols bad side his head is doing the hula, grass skirt and all. so blame him for not getting your wank bank filled. and fatboy I'm twice as old as you and break down half as often and spend as much time inside a gym as you do.....





whos having tantrum now old fella

i pointed out the obvious...sil contributes more...its a fact


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

Careful reddog, apparently if you write more than 3 proper sentences you are considered to have a meltdown and write essays.
dey lik it moar whn u tlk @ their eye Q leval


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whos having tantrum now old fella
> 
> i pointed out the obvious...sil contributes more...its a fact



agreed, sil contributes more than I do but even a dumb fuck such as yourself knows its not fair when the playing field is not even....and thats goes right back to editing posts and bannings in AG.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

i never said i agreed with that

ive told him to stop being a bitch doing that shit everytime ive seen it

there should be no bannings ever in ag....not named azza eddie...or gimmicks


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

fuckin finally JFC...............


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> agreed, sil contributes more than I do but even a dumb fuck such as yourself knows its not fair when the playing field is not even....and thats goes right back to editing posts and bannings in AG.......


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 16, 2013)

lol get your facts straight boys..no one has been banned in ag except for some eddie's gimmicks and occasional spammers..some posts get edited now and then for entertainment factor because its ag after all..mods powers are there to be abused..its the internets 101


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> He says he does
> 
> if he has lied and posted fake pics he is the worst troll of all



in sil we trust, all others must post pics....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

he has posted multiple pics


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol get your facts straight boys..no one has been banned in ag except for some eddie's gimmicks and occasional spammers..some posts get edited now and then for entertainment factor because its ag after all..mods powers are there to be abused..its the internets 101


.........you banned me and edited a substantial amount of my posts cuz I ripped on you 




Dumbed Down Version Below
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
u r bahned me boom boom i r cased mheltdownn end ehtited all mi phosts boom boom


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't entice SIL to post pictures, KOS pictures cause me enough eyesores


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> .........you banned me and edited a substantial amount of my posts cuz I ripped on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol wake up son,those 7-11 shifts taking its toll i see..you have been banned on asf,it has nothing to do with iml..you posted a private pm which itself validated your banning and i should have taken that route instead of banning you for being a gimmick account..snitches get stitches and you have deserved anything that ive done to you..but this is not the end my little friend..its just a matter of time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

no one should be allowed gimmick account

holy shit at internet cowardice

the species man has hit an alltime low


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol wake up son,those 7-11 shifts taking its toll i see..you have been banned on asf,it has nothing to do with iml..you posted a private pm which itself validated your banning and i should have taken that route instead of banning you for being a gimmick account..snitches get stitches and you have deserved anything that ive done to you..but this is not the end my little friend..its just a matter of time


-asf and IMF are essentially the same thing, same mods, same people, just different name
-Never was a gimmick
-Crying about me posting neg rep pms? You posted my IP and every account under than IP to try and prove im a gimmick.
Id continue but my salty tears are blinding my eyes and thus I cannot type

7-11? I see you've resorted to stealing other peoples (D-Lats) insults....


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> -asf and IMF are essentially the same thing, same mods, same people, just different name
> -Never was a gimmick
> -Crying about me posting neg rep pms? You posted my IP and every account under than IP to try and prove im a gimmick.
> Id continue but my salty tears are blinding my eyes and thus I cannot type
> ...



lol what neg reps?you posted info from my private pm to you in regards of d-lats..and your ip was blurred on screenshots i posted..wake the fuck up son..and you are selling candy at 7-11 at night,hows that an insult?


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

Id love to have a repeat of SIL vs Jeenyus but we all saw your meltdown I caused last time. I don't feel like getting banned again or gang raped by your groupies. And as much as you want to try and skew the truth everyone saw it as it was on a public forum.
If you wish to have an E-battle with me than do it in the "Sil?" thread I made. You appear to be a better sport with gifs rather than words.

Im off to the gym. Jeenyus out


----------



## charley (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 16, 2013)

haha dream on my little shift worker,nobody in the history of interwebz made me melt or owned me in any shape or form..and dont you worry about my fans as you have your own circle of butt-buddies..ive seen the list of who keep on repping you all the time for any post you'd make about me..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Id love to have a repeat of SIL vs Jeenyus but we all saw your meltdown I caused last time. I don't feel like getting banned again or gang raped by your groupies. And as much as you want to try and skew the truth everyone saw it as it was on a public forum.
> If you wish to have an E-battle with me than do it in the "Sil?" thread I made. You appear to be a better sport with gifs rather than words.
> 
> Im off to the gym. Jeenyus out



I never raped anyone...  i tell everyone if you do drugs with me and cant keep up and you pass out im going to dip my bean bag in your mouth.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^my groupie


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I never raped anyone...  i tell everyone if you do drugs with me and cant keep up and you pass out im going to dip my bean bag in your mouth.


eh seems fair, at least you warned them


----------



## independent (Dec 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha dream on my little shift worker,nobody in the history of interwebz made me melt or owned me in any shape or form..and dont you worry about my fans as you have your own circle of butt-buddies..ive seen the list of who keep on repping you all the time for any post you'd make about me..



I rep everyone to keep the spirit alive. The captn taught me that trick, keep them in the green and it makes everyone work harder.


----------



## charley (Dec 16, 2013)

I remember a while back Little Wing wrote something about  needing to have more posts before being able to post in AG. I believe the number was 500..  It makes sense because it prevents people from mucking up AG until they have a chance to find their place here. I know I walked into a brick wall when I started here, & still stumble ..there is a certain cadence in AG & only a fool is gonna cross swords [not meant like the Captn' thinks] with the guys that patrol here[mods].


----------



## sneedham (Dec 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha dream on my little shift worker,nobody in the history of interwebz made me melt or owned me in any shape or form..and dont you worry about my fans as you have your own circle of butt-buddies..ive seen the list of who keep on repping you all the time for any post you'd make about me..


I swear I only did it once. Wont happen again.....


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 16, 2013)

charley said:


> I remember a while back Little Wing wrote something about  needing to have more posts before being able to post in AG. I believe the number was 500..  It makes sense because it prevents people from mucking up AG until they have a chance to find their place here. I know I walked into a brick wall when I started here, & still stumble ..there is a certain cadence in AG & only a fool is gonna cross swords [not meant like the Captn' thinks] with the guys that patrol here[mods].



man, AG is just about the only part of IMF i frequent. i'm a member of lots of forums, but AG is special. 

now, voting someone off the island isn't such a bad idea. say, X# votes = not suited for AG (banned)

let's bully as a community people!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I rep everyone to keep the spirit alive. The captn taught me that trick, keep them in the green and it makes everyone work harder.



Me, roid and wor worked hard to get azza out of the red.  At one point we got him off full pegged red for like 12 min. Were you part of that ground swell moe?


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 16, 2013)

Im not much for neg reping in AG. Its supposed to be where shit can play out. If i neg reped anyone  in here one of two things happened, a newb showed up calling people out or a someone whined about being fucked with. Most of the folks in here can dish it and take it that's part of why i love IMF. AG is the island of fucking misfit toys. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm taking charleys advice. I piss all over you and our constantly stupid E-battles (no insult intended). Continue to gang rape me if you must, I'm just a lonely dog wandering around looking for someone or something to play with.
Not that I dont enjoy gettin under your skin and vise versa but its OLD. 
Farewell my old buddy

I have a new target in my sights

Flaming a mod is just no fun. Im at a serious disadvantage but I think Ive kept up pretty well


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 16, 2013)

everyone is getting neggd, thank me later


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 16, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> everyone is getting neggd, thank me later



^repped


----------



## cube789 (Dec 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I rep everyone to keep the spirit alive. The captn taught me that trick, keep them in the green and it makes everyone work harder.








captn has a phd in shit stirring


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2013)

the reason kids are pussies today is that we don't teach kids to fight back they cry about being bullied and snitch


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no one should be allowed gimmick account
> 
> holy shit at internet cowardice
> 
> the species man has hit an alltime low



Except me. Mrs KOS is my favourite


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2013)

cube789 said:


> captn has a phd in shit stirring



captn has a phd in shit pushing.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Except me. Mrs KOS is my favourite


she is not a gimmick...and probly would have gotten into posting here but mods let people pop in her journals


" Why am I going to pretend to hang out somewhere where invisible people can be rude to me?"


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mrs KOS is in better shape than 90% of the posers round here.....
           .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2013)

understatement


and she has mentioned that


trolls would get at her and shes like...well where are his vids?

well honey he doesnt have an not even pics


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2013)

next vid ill have her say....im trolls should get a life or kill themselves


tonya curling - YouTube


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2013)

she got nicer guns than the people's choice.........


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 19, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> she got nicer guns than the people's choice.........



i thought that was just a lighting issue?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 19, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> i thought that was just a lighting issue?



Werd.......


----------

